# Hobble Creek WMA, 1-15 to Utah Lake



## mdebirk (Oct 19, 2010)

Stopped by the Hobble Creek WMA outside of Springville the other day to take a look.

Does anyone have any info about fishing the stretch from I-15 to Utah Lake?
I know that it was closed until the First Saturday in may, and there are reports of Pike, but does anyone have any info on the different species, tactics, etc?

Would it be possible to float a kayak or canoe through the marshes and into Utah lake?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Haven't been there yet this year, but I doubt it's deep enough to float. I've caught white bass, carp and trout in there using spinners.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I go there on lunch break sometimes. Currently, it has a bit of water, but I'm not sure I'd call it deep enough to float.

You can catch anything that's in the lake through there though. There are plenty of big carp. I've caught some decent browns too. 

The bank is really marshy right now with the higher flow of water. Some mud-walking footwear is recommended.

I usually do best when I find a deeper pool that faster water is flowing into. There's one pretty close to the parking area. 

Gulp minnows have worked for me. White tube jigs too.


----------



## mdebirk (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks For the information guys. I stopped by yesterday but wasn't able to get my line in the water. My kids found the tadpoles before I even had a chance to get my pole set up. I was able to catch and release a few tadpoles though.
I will have to give it another shot this weekend or next week.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I caught several pike out of there. All of them about 14". Caught them all on spinners and crankbaits.


----------

